# Comprobar filamentos de tubos fluorecentes



## moises95 (Feb 25, 2012)

Para saber si los filamentos de un tubo fluorescente estan cortados o estan bien tengo que poner el tester en la resistencia mas baja y si pita y da poca reisstencia esque esta bien el filamento ¿No? Si no da nada es que estan cortado ¿no?., ¿O los filamentos de fluorescente tienen algo de resistencia?

Tengo un tubo de estos de linterna, de 5V de balastro, la cosa es que no enciende ni hace nada, se queda apagado completamente, he mirado con el tester los filos y en una punta del tubo da pitido pero en la otra no, ¿Eso es que esta cortado?. y el que pita ¿Es que esta bien?


----------



## zopilote (Feb 25, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Tengo un tubo de estos de linterna, de 5V de balastro, la cosa es que no enciende ni hace nada, se queda apagado completamente, he mirado con el tester los filos y en una punta del tubo da pitido pero en la otra no, ¿Eso es que esta cortado?. y el que pita ¿Es que esta bien?


 Si así se mide si esta bien la resistencia calefactora del fluorocente, pero solo es para los circuitos en donde hay balastro y arrancador y en los que tienen balastro electronico, en el que 
se nesecita calentar el gas intermamente, pero si tienes una linterna, esta es un poco diferente, 
 allí se generan grandes voltajes para asi cebar el fluorocente y en ese caso no es necesario que esten bien las resistencias calefactoras. Si detallas mas tu sistema o posteas una foto se puede 
ayudar, para decirte que como diagnosticarlo.


----------



## moises95 (Feb 25, 2012)

http://oi39.tinypic.com/ac7mlh.jpg






http://oi40.tinypic.com/nfiuf8.jpg





http://oi42.tinypic.com/263tw8w.jpg


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 25, 2012)

el problema es que metiste mucho el soldador y no veo bien la coneccion, pero es el filamento... por que no consigues uno de una lampara bajo consumo son los mismo decime el watts del tubo y los filamento se prueban con una tension de 7,5 a 12V ac si calde o sea enciendo al mando estan bien si no prende esta en corto o no esta (se fulmino Jo°!)


----------



## zopilote (Feb 25, 2012)

Si el transformador esta dando el voltaje correspondiente de mas de 400v, hay que suponer que ya no queda mercurio en el interior del tubo para ionizar el gas,  y como te dice SSTC si consiges una lampara ahorradora de 8w(tienes que desarmarla), puedes probar si la enciende. Tambien quisiera ver como estaba conectado el circuito al fluorocente.


----------



## moises95 (Feb 25, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> el problema es que metiste mucho el soldador y no veo bien la coneccion, pero es el filamento... por que no consigues uno de una lampara bajo consumo son los mismo decime el watts del tubo y los filamento se prueban con una tension de 7,5 a 12V ac si calde o sea enciendo al mando estan bien si no prende esta en corto o no esta (se fulmino Jo°!)



Ya tengo balastro de lampara bajo consumo de 100w, creo que el blastros era entonces de 18-22w. El tubo fluorescente quer tengo no creo que sea de muchos watts, la cosa es que no lo pone de cuanto es. 

Entonces le meto en un filamento del tubo 12v y en el otro 0v? Con lo de filamento me refiero a la parte gris del tubo, donde se alimenta






Hay donde estan esas 2 puntas le peto 12v o en una punta 12v y en otra 0v?





zopilote dijo:


> Si el transformador esta dando el voltaje correspondiente de mas de 400v, hay que suponer que ya no queda mercurio en el interior del tubo para ionizar el gas,  y como te dice SSTC si consiges una lampara ahorradora de 8w(tienes que desarmarla), puedes probar si la enciende. Tambien quisiera ver como estaba conectado el circuito al fluorocente.



¿Pero eso lo puedo medir con el tester? Me mide hasta 500V  

Con lo de la lampara bajo consumo tengo que conectarla a la corriente 230v ¿no? Lo que no se es como se conectar el fluorescente al balastro de bajo de la bombilla bajo consumo, tiene 4 salidas, 2 juntas y 2 juntas 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_wD4lajizt3s/SGqdZGaik4I/AAAAAAAABq4/d6ZzXHqPd-w/s400/tripas_bombilla.jpg






Se ve poco pero hay se ven los 4 alambres de salida que no se como se coenctan al tubo cada alambre

Así lo conecté:

http://oi43.tinypic.com/2rmrrdw.jpg


----------



## zopilote (Feb 25, 2012)

Esos cuatro conectores se colocan en los cuatro terminales del fluorocente, pero si realmente tu circuito tiene voltaje de salida, puedes estar seguro que el tubo ya esta gastado (es lo que generalmente sucede)
  Y tendras que comprar otro tubo,


----------



## moises95 (Feb 25, 2012)

zopilote dijo:


> Esos cuatro conectores se colocan en los cuatro terminales del fluorocente, pero si realmente tu circuito tiene voltaje de salida, puedes estar seguro que el tubo ya esta gastado (es lo que generalmente sucede)
> Y tendras que comprar otro tubo,



La cosa es que funcionaba, aunque estaba bastante negro, pero funcionaba, lo he dejado un tiempo sin andar y ahora no enciende. Nose si es el balastro o el tubo.

el balastro de bombilla bajo consumo se conecta a los 220 ¿no?


----------



## capitanp (Feb 25, 2012)

Pero el balasto oscila? hace un pitido muy agudo cuando le conectas la alimentacion, si con alimentacion unes los dos cables que que van al tubo que pasa...


----------



## zopilote (Feb 25, 2012)

Si el balastro electronico se conecta a 220vac, y los terminales esta en pareja, dos a un lado y los restantes al lado contrario. Si te fijas los polos opuestos estan seriados o unidos por un condensador, que es el encargado de cebar al tubo. Y si tuvieras el tubo de ese circuito, puedes probar el de la linterna.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 25, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> fijate que los 2 cables de un lado son de un extremo y los que siguen son el otro, . y mira delllado cobre csi seguro hay un puente . te mando un dibujo
> 
> 
> :
> ...


en este es slimple, fijate esa plaquetita deberia ser de un tubo de 7w o de 10w , asi que probala con otro tubo , si encontras alguno de aunque sea 20w algo deberia prender...
igual, mira, solo tiene un semiconductor esa placa.


----------

